# Pronunciation of "typen"



## Stoggler

Hi

Just wondering how "typen" should be pronounced, or more specifically how the "y" should be pronounced.  Does it represent an IJ sound, or is it an long IE or short I sound?

Many thanks


----------



## megamanenm

Stoggler said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering how "typen" should be pronounced, or more specifically how the "y" should be pronounced.  Does it represent an IJ sound, or is it an long IE or short I sound?
> 
> Many thanks



It's pronounced as /i/, the same vowel as in the word "biet" for example.


----------



## HKK

The pronunciation megamanenm suggests is standard according to Van Dale. But I've also heard the English pronunciation used (of course with the the e not being silent in the infinitive), and in Flanders you'll hear a lot of 'tijpen' going on


----------



## Deviance

''Tiepen'' , as in ''iemand''


----------



## Ktke

Yep, over here it's 'tijpen' or sometimes 'tippen'


----------



## Grytolle

I've heard "tieppen" (double p to keep the ie short) here too


----------



## Lingvamanto

I remember having heard this word occasionally pronounced as "tijpen", but that was ages ago. Nowadays the pronounciation is probably always "tiepen". That is probably a pronounciation based on the spelling, reinforced by the fact that most Dutch words with "type" in them are borrowed from Greek, either directly or though the medium of French, and in such words the Dutch pronounciation of "y" is always "i" or "ie".


----------



## Lingvamanto

Grytolle said:


> I've heard "tieppen" (double p to keep the ie short) here too



Actually the "ie" here is neither long nor short but of medium length. It is a pity that one cannot use IPA symbols in this forum and has the use clumsy ad hoc methods for indication the pronunciation of a word.


----------



## CapnPrep

Lingvamanto said:


> Actually the "ie" here is neither long nor short but of medium length. It is a pity that one cannot use IPA symbols in this forum and has the use clumsy ad hoc methods for indication the pronunciation of a word.


There's no rule against using IPA here, but there's no rule requiring everyone to understand it, either (in particular if you want to do "special" things like indicate a medium length vowel).


----------



## Lingvamanto

CapnPrep said:


> There's no rule against using IPA here, but there's no rule requiring everyone to understand it, either (in particular if you want to do "special" things like indicate a medium length vowel).



There may be not be a rule against using IPA here, but it is technically impossible to use most of the symbols in it, at least directly, because the character encoding of these web pages is specified as ISO-8859-1.


----------



## Joannes

Lingvamanto said:


> Actually the "ie" here is neither long nor short but of medium length.


If I understood Grytolle correctly, it actually is short. In some areas in Belgium where the difference i-ie is one of length (_ - [i:]) rather than of quality ([ɪ] - [i.]), the <y> in *typen *it is pronounced short but sharp. (Ktke wrote it as *tippen *because for him <i> is a short, sharp /i/)

PS: ɑɐɒæɓʙβɔɕçɗɖðʤəɘɚɛɜɝɞɟʄɡɠɢʛɦɧħɥʜɨɪʝɭɬɫɮʟɱɯɰŋɳɲɴøɵɸθœɶʘɹɺɾɻʀʁɽʂʃʈʧʉʋʊʌɣɤʍχʎʏʑʐʒʔʡʕʢ
I don't know how many squares you get, but I can see all of these IPA characters copied from here._


----------



## Lingvamanto

Joannes said:


> If I understood Grytolle correctly, it actually is short. In some areas in Belgium where the difference i-ie is one of length (_ - [i:]) rather than of quality ([ɪ] - [i.]), the <y> in *typen *it is pronounced short but sharp. (Ktke wrote it as *tippen *because for him <i> is a short, sharp /i/)
> 
> PS: ɑɐɒæɓʙβɔɕçɗɖðʤəɘɚɛɜɝɞɟʄɡɠɢʛɦɧħɥʜɨɪʝɭɬɫɮʟɱɯɰŋɳɲɴøɵɸθœɶʘɹɺɾɻʀʁɽʂʃʈʧʉʋʊʌɣɤʍχʎʏʑʐʒʔʡʕʢ
> I don't know how many squares you get, but I can see all of these IPA characters copied from here._


_

Okay, it works when those characters are represented internally as character entities. Apparently the editor does the conversion if you type them. I'll give it a try: My own pronunciation of “typen” is [ˈtiˑpə]._


----------



## Grytolle

I can't really imagine ['tiˑpə] being said here... My West- and East-Flemish class mates say ['tipə] (their normal pronounciation of /ie/). My girlfriend who's from Antwerp region says [tɪpə] (which is logical since her pronounciation is non-dialectal, avoiding _ for a short i - the phoneme distribution remains the same though: /tippe/), ['tiˑpə] didn't ring any bell for her either_


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Grytolle said:


> I can't really imagine ['tiˑpə] being said here... My West- and East-Flemish class mates say ['tipə] (their normal pronounciation of /ie/). My girlfriend who's from Antwerp region says [tɪpə] (which is logical since her pronounciation is non-dialectal, avoiding _ for a short i - the phoneme distribution remains the same though: /tippe/), ['tiˑpə] didn't ring any bell for her either_


_

They pronounce it without the 'n'?_


----------



## megamanenm

The Machine of Zhu said:


> They pronounce it without the 'n'?



The suffix -en is usually pronounced as /ə/ in fast speech.


----------



## CapnPrep

The Machine of Zhu said:


> They pronounce it without the 'n'?


This issue is discussed in the following threads:
*Pronunciation of -en endings*
*Uitspraak: Silent "n"*


----------



## Grytolle

The Machine of Zhu said:


> They pronounce it without the 'n'?


Nope, mostly with it. Thanks


----------

